# Trying to date Pabst beer bottle?? Bought on E-bay.



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Aug 31, 2006)

This is a "Pabst" beer bottle obtained from E-bay. The listing said "slug plate" if I recall correctly but I do not think it is a slug plate----only embossed. Any help accurately dating this bottle or any other info is greatly appreciated. I hope to add several pics to include the base of the bottle and the neck in a couple of replies. Thanks again for any assistance you can give me with this one.


----------



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Aug 31, 2006)

The base.


----------



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Aug 31, 2006)

The Neck. Looks like a deep scratch around part of neck but could be a manufacture flaw??


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 31, 2006)

Those are pretty common and came in aqua and amber I believe they date from 1910-1930.


----------



## Nu_B_2_bottles (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you. Found this E-bay item:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1903-Pabst-Beer-Bottle-with-Label_W0QQitemZ120013770784QQcmdZViewItem
 However noted what appears to be a different lip. Does not appear to be a crown type. Thought maybe the embossing was prior to the label? Guess that is not always the case. Thank you for your help.


----------



## LC (May 3, 2007)

What was the first year that machined bottles were produced?


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 4, 2007)

thats a good and impossible to answer question lou...typically around 1910 but there is some cross over meaning some are earlier and some were still being blown later


----------



## LC (May 4, 2007)

I never was clear on that Spencer, but if you have noticed as of late, I have not been to clear on anything else either for that matter ! Been coming up with any good Coke Bottles as of late??


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 4, 2007)

> Been coming up with any good Coke Bottles as of late??


 
 no  the only thing i have added to my collection is three new ones that Joel (EPGorge) sent me

 also Joel i think those simonds may be beer bottles the ladies leg makes me think beer...that ladies leg is a real beauty! Thanks Alot

 for some reason the number 1903 and 07 come to mind for the Patent date for the ABM's no actual basis just what comes to mind seems like i read it somewhere.. but almost all were ABM by 1910 and i would go out on a limb and say that ALL were ABM by 1920


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Just about knocked this junker off the shelf today while trying to get to something else out in the garage Spencer. Its embossed  C.C.B. Co. It's from Springfield, Ohio. Has a very unusual shape at the top of the neck on the inside of the bottle, sort of a taper to it, never noticed that on a crown top of any kind before.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

junker??? what do you mean junker? i like it...what is CCB Co.? Coca Cola Bottling Co?  you should be more careful monetarily valuable or not those are priceless relics or artifacts if you will!

 take care lou and try not to break anything! 

 i borrowed a shovel and hope to get something done soon im about to go into convulsions since i havent dug ANYTHING at all in FOREVER i would like to dig something old for a change...these 50s dumps are getting old quick its always the same stuff always some new slickers either jars or meds with NOTHING cork topped at all with an occasional ACL and an even more rare embossed soda most of the good ones are busted here i need something good for a change...


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Just kidding about the Junker bit Spence. Yes, is is a Coca Cola bottle or product of. It is a 6 1/2 OZ. BOTTLE. Embossed C .C .B . CO. on front and back side of the shoulder. Embossed around the bottom of the bottle - PROPERTY OF COCA COLA BOTTLING CO. SPRINGFIELD, OHIO ; 6 1/2 FLU. OZS. I have a lot of other Coke bottles and by product Coke bottle, just can not get to any of them................

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

> i have alot of other coke bottles and coke by product bottles, just can not get to any of them


 
 dig them suckers out and put up some shots![] risk life and limb so you can scan them and post them! all cause i wanna see![]

 interested in a trade?


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

I was out in the garage this evening trying to get to some of the jelley glasses I was telling madman about. I was squeezed into the back side of a stack of 130 bananna boxes trying to get to those blasted glasses, and behind all that is about 25 or more plastic milk crates full of bottles stacked up. I am getting to the point that even I am afraid to go out there and try doing anything anymore..........


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

> I was squeezed into the back side of a stack of 130 bananna boxes trying to get to those blasted glasses, and behing all that is about 25 or more plastic milk crates full of bottles stacked


 
 well it sounds like you have your work cut out for you... hurry back now![]


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

And as for trading, I might do so some point in time Spence, if I can ever get things to go in place to see just exactly what I have in the line of bottles. I am more into Pepsi than Coke as for the bottles. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

> And as for trading, I might do soat some point in time Spence, if I can ever get things to go in place to see just exactly what I have in the line of bottles. I am more into Pepsi than Coke as for the bottles.


 
 let me know when you finally get ready...i dont have much pepsi other than the "newer" less desirable items unfortunately i would really love to get my hands on one of those Escambia pepsi's either a hutch or a SS but i would rather have the Coke hutch i like the Coca Cola Products more than the Pepsi's

 let me know if i got something you want...everything has a price! i like to barter its fun!


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Like you, I like to trade if a fair exchange can be made between both parties. I remember when I got into the bottles years ago, a few collectors got the best of me many times when trading, giving me false info as to what they had to trade, But you will eventually learn if you get screwed over enough. And I indeed would love to have a Pepsi Hutch, but most likely will never have one of them.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean ive been had before too its a learning process...

 and i would absolutely LOVE one of those COKE hutch's and im DETERMINED to have one one day


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Well, stay focused, and follow up on that career you told me you are going after, and you will be able to buy you one some day! Hell, you will even be able to buy me a Pepsi Hutch !! 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

> Hell, you will even be able to buy me a Pepsi Hutch !!


 
 well i promise Lou if i get really rich someday i will buy you one of those Pepsi hutch's!

 what do you want for that CCB Co. bottle?


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

And if I get rich, I will buy you the Coke Hutch. And I imagine that pigs will fly before I ever get rich, so its up to you. I do not want to let go of the Coke bottle right now, that is a pretty good bottle in the Springfield area. Once I get my bottles all out where I can see what doubles I have, I will get with you on any doubles I have in Cokes. That will not happen for a few weeks or more though.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

> That will not happen for a few weeks or more though.


 
 well i have nothing but time so take your time there is no rush! i cant wait! i like crown tops of any sort but the cokes hold a special place in my heart...i dont really know why because i dont really like Coca Cola as a soda they just have nice bottles and i wide variety

  what sort of bottles turn you on? so ill know what to look for... ill see what i have i only have one cincy and its an amber coke clean as a whistle and a real beauty but its a crown


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

well i guess i accidentally lied i just found an ACL "dana quality beverages" bottled by coca cola bottling co. and a whiskey flask from "the old springs distilling co." in cincinatti ohio

 let me know if any get your attention


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

My favorite bottle I like to collect are the Cincinnati hutches and squat sodas, and then all the other types of bottles fall in line behind them. Can you post a pic of the Old Springs Distilling Co." from Cincy, I do not have one of them. 
   I have a wide variety of crown tops. I bought a guy's collection some years back. Had a camper shell on the back of my half ton pick up truck, and it was loaded from top to bottom, front to the back, you could not have put another bottle in it. My truck looked like it was going to the moon coming home, glass is really heavy when you have a lot of it stacked together like that.  I sold one heck of a bunch of them on eBay, and still have a bunch yet. I really did not want them all that bad, but when he told me what he would sell them to me for, I had to buy them regardless. It was a heck of a buy.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

okie dokie just a second and ill get a shot of it for you!


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

next to a quart size fruit jar


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

nother...


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Spence, I do not collect that particular size of whiskeys, I like the full size bottles. It would be a sharp bottle if it were cleaned up though. I have a bottle I have been wanting to post, but without a camera, I am unable to get a good enough picture of it for posting. Might get a friend of mine to take a shot of it for me. It is a beauty of a whiskey. has a ladies leg, embossed BOONEKAMP ; HOLLAND IMPORT CO. NEW YORK, if I remember right.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

sounds great would LOVE to see it!

 []ladies legs drive me nuts![]


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

if you like flasks check out this one i have!


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

heres the pontil


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Nice looking flask ! Do you know who made it? I have had the Boonekamp bottle for I know a good twenty five years. It is mint and definitely a beauty. A round quart size bottle. I tried to take a scan of it and it always comes out too dark to see the embossing.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

im still working on the maker... it is a stiegel flask which are VERY valuable if you get an original so i am almost CONVINCED that this is a repro but no one i show it to or talk to about it can come up with who made it... so maybe it is an original after all? that would be nice talking about lots of $$$$


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, could create some college money! I am not well versed on flasks or for the most part many other bottles as well. I am impressed with a few of the people on here to seem to be so knowledgable about so many different catagories. I enjoy this sight more and more as time goes on.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

> am impressed with a few of the people on here to seem to be so knowledgable about so many different catagories.


 
 i know what you mean thats what attracted me to this site to start with that and i just LOVE to talk bottles and no one around here cares for them like i do so i have to come here to do my bottle thing!



> could create some college money


 
 it would definately get me well on my way to paying for school! im not well versed on flasks either however i am pretty well versed on crown tops


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

I wish you could have been there with me the day I bought that truckload of crown tops, you would have flipped.. I would say that a good two thirds of them were all early nineteen hundreds, eight of them were the earlier embossed Pepsi bottles, the ones that are embossed around the bottom side of the bottle. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

i wish i could have been there too! sounds like the time to buy some crowns CHEAP!!! 

 you like bitters dont you? if so here is one i didnt see on your site i know its a common bottle but its a sort of uncommon color for it

 Lash's Bitters Co. in Suncolored Amethyst

 unfortunately it has a chip on the lip...


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

nother...


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

chipped lip...


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

I never did care for chipped bottles unless I would dig one that I did not have. I would keep it till I found a good one. I do not have that particular Lash's, but I do have one. The spot back between all those boxes I was stuck between this past evening, there is also a pretty large cabinet back in that same corner that is full of bottles I want to get put on the site. Again, I can't get to them! 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

That is the only Lash's in that variety I have ever seen with those three cities embossed on it. It it a rarity, or more or less common. Did you dig that bottle as well?


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

yeah i know how you feel i would prefer that mine were all perfect but i will buy a chipped bottle if its not bad cracks are what i cannot deal with...

 it is a nice bitters although monetarily its only worth about $10, maybe a little more for the color[], but alot less cause of the chip...[&o]


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Those blasted cracks have a tendency to take off on you and the next thing you know, it is all over the bottle. had a few of them do that. I have a squat soda that I have had for years, that has a crack, but has never gotten any bigger than what it originallly was. You just never know about them.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

i have a few cracked bottles also most i found and couldnt live without and some i didnt realize were cracked when i bought them...thank god im a "bargain hunter" its hard for me to get had too badly because i buy really cheap stuff!


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Well, I am sure if you put ten of us collectors together and went on the hunt as for buying, I would bet there would be quite a variance as to what each of us would come up with.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

yeah definately because everyone has different taste's like me being into crown tops and someone else into pontiled soda's


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

I say to each his own regardless of what interests him. I have always liked the older bottles from the 1800s, but there again, I have many different crown tops, So many of them just have some really great character to them. There were many of them that I sold over the past couple of years that I wish I had back. Some of those I listed on eBay brought as much as 40, 50 and 60 dollars, surprised the devil out of me. Then too there were many of them that went off for 5, 6 8, and 10 dollars as well.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

your exactly right...to each his own... i cant sell anything on ebay everytime i list something no one bids so it just goes off without a bid no matter how many watchers or questions i have had... its all a mystery to me.... 

 actually the crown top was invented in the 1890s and the actual crown cap for the crown top wasnt invented for another 3 years after the top


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

I think anyone who sells on eBay has that happen to then at different times. I have had about enough of eBay. I think that site is a little over rated. I put a piece of pottery on there once that I personally gave 185 dollars for, for my Misses for Xmas one year only to find when I got home that she had already had that particular piece. Boy was I embarrassed. I listed that same piece of pottery on eBay with a starting bid of 85 bucks, looking to lose a hundred on it being that is just the way my luck runs. Had some smart mouthed woman email me and told me she wanted to bid on that piece of Hull Pottery, but decided not to because my starting bid was just too high. I emailed her back and told her to stick with her yard sales, and she would probably have better luck. I have said a few times that ebay should be called a yard sale, and not an auction the way some of the people act on there. But in reverse, I have seen some items bring some really good money on there too. Next time you go to list something, do an ended search on there first to see if there have been any go off on there and see what they brought. I do that and if I see nothing promising, I will not list it. But I have seen an item bring a hundred, and I can list the same thing for half that and it will not get a bid from any of the back up bidders at all. I can not figure it out either Spence. I think I am going to duck out of here my Friend, take care for no, it was great catching you by this morning, Lou 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------



## epgorge (May 5, 2007)

> chipped lip...


 
 Hi Lou and Spencer,
 Lou, it is in the verbiage, my friend. Pictures, history and anything else you can throw at the buyer, will assist with keeping their attention on your item. Stimulate the Broca... and they will come back.

 Spencer, is that a Hayners or a Hughley whiskey with the chip. I have several of both, I would be glad to send you. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 5, 2007)

Picked a bunch up for a buck


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Joel, great buy for a buck ! I never  have that kind of luck. What is the bottle in the back at far left?

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## epgorge (May 5, 2007)

> What is the bottle in the back at far left


 
 It is a SCA  Whiskey from Boston...... H.W. Huguley Co. / 134 Canal St. / Boston 
 It is a BIM. There were two in the collection. The guy is going out of business and had a box more of them, but I only bought them because some people like the Hayner's SCA.... it is listed in the 97 Kovel's as being valued at .37 cents. I have seen them go for as much as $20+.


----------



## epgorge (May 5, 2007)

Now I see, Spencer, it is the Lash's Bitter's bottle with the chip. There is one for sale in Whitehall for $13 if you want it. It is in pretty good shape, a little sickness but not much... more of a light haze in spots. I think it is too common for $13 at this point in time.
 Joel


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Joel, the Hayner's Distilleries are quit common in my area. You do not see the Troy, Ohio one a whole lot though. I think I have three different ones. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 5, 2007)

yeah those lash's are extremely common but a mint example is worth $13 if someone really wants it i would think...

 those are some GREAT whiskeys Joel you seem to be very good at getting great deals....what is your secret?


----------



## epgorge (May 6, 2007)

I open my mouth and ask... "Do you have any old dirty bottles not on the shelf yet...? They usually have boxes for you to clutter through, but it is worth it once in a while. The dirty ones they aren't quite sure about value or haven't gotten to the cleaning them or think the General public wouldn't be interested in them. 

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 6, 2007)

those whiskeys look nice

 im putting in an order for close ups of those beautiful whiskeys!


----------

